# Spawn 3 Big ear HM x HM 4/29/12



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Succesfully spawned my 2nd big ear half moon male to an orangish cambodian hm female.

Eggs waiting when I woke up today. Pulled the female as they seemed to be done.... This is my third successful spawn since starting in march. Good to be back!! This is a tub spawning, after introducing them for two days and he had a great bubble nest I put them together two days ago. She is a little bit ragged, but success!!!

Jeff.:-D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

pictuuuuuurrrrreeeessss :lol:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i need a like button for sena's post XD this sounds interesting keep us updated


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

Are you going to be selling them once there older?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Crowntailed said:


> Are you going to be selling them once there older?


I will be breeding mostly as a hobby, but selling them would be better than flushing them.... I'll keep what I want to use in my breeding program, sell what I can, and do what I have to with the rest....

Breeding program:

Priority on form and finnage:
I am starting with salamanderish lavender stock as I like the look so will probably continue with those colors. It really depends, If something really striking shows up who knows.... Random chance comes up with some beautiful things sometimes.

Jeff.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

plus you never know you could get a "what the heck?!" color somewhere in the fry :lol:


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Eggs hatched and they are doing that fall from the nest and shoot back up thing.... Just to drive dad crazy!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

*watching*....


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Would love to see pictures of the parents??


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Here is the male, a bit ragged on the tail still from the trip from Thailand...


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I might need to steal a female for my purple salamander big ear male


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Sweet! like the vibrant colors


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

OHHH I love the elephant ear, Would def love to purchase one or two


----------

